# Red Sox in big trouble



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

David Ortiz has left the team indefinetly.

Manny is hurt

Terrible piching staff except for Schilling.

Wild card will be a 2 team race.....Twins and White Sox


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Agreed, the Red Sox are cooked

but I think it will be a 3 team wild card/division race, also involving the tigers


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:crybaby:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Wild card will be a 2 team race.....Twins and White Sox


If the good news about Radke holds up and if Liriano actually comes back, the wild card could be between the Sox and the Tigers!!!! :wink: 
Guess who is winning the division!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Wild card will be a 2 team race.....Twins and White Sox


NYY already saw to that last weekend at the Boston Massacre Part II.

Question is now...with Ortiz out...can Morneau make a case for AL MVP? I think more spotlight is on him if the Twins can win the Division and THEN he'll have a better shot.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> > Wild card will be a 2 team race.....Twins and White Sox
> 
> 
> NYY already saw to that last weekend at the Boston Massacre Part II.
> ...


Morneau,Germain Dye and Derrick Jeter


----------

